# sourdough starter



## pastrychef18 (Dec 10, 2002)

Hello, I am a new member to this forum. My name is Stacey Klaff, and I attend a culinary school in Phoenix, Arizona. It's called the Art Institute of Phoenix. Anyway, I was interested in knowing if anyone can tell me how to make a sourdough starter. My family is in love with sourdough bread, and I would love to know how to make it. I know that it's probably time-consuming, but I just happen to have a break coming up from school, and would have plenty of time to "test" it out. I would appreciate any input anyone could give me. Thank you!


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Opinions vary. Some say to take a flour and water sponge and leave it out to collect the natural yeast of your area. Others use wines and beers to start with those yeasts. And others use a standard bread dough sponge and let it sour/age. 

Ask around, you'll find someone with a starter who will share some with you and teach its finer points of care and feeding.

Phil


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Checkout Glezer's book called ARTISAN BAKING ACROSS AMERICA. In it are several methods for making a sourdough starter and I used her method successfully.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Welcome to Chef Talk, pastrychef18! When you get a chance, please stop by the Welcome Forum and post an introduction there.


----------

